# Looking for smok m80 silicone cover



## RIEFY (22/8/15)

As per the title 

Does any one have a spare one in cape town who is willing to sell?

Thanks


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (22/8/15)

I have Sellotape and insulation tape if you want 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY (22/8/15)




----------



## Raslin (22/8/15)

Atomixvapes that them in stock


----------



## Silver (22/8/15)

@RIEFY, have moved this to the "who has stock" forum so vendors can reply directly if they choose to


----------



## Frostbite (23/8/15)

Yup we have a couple 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

